# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1999 Chevrolet Nomad station wagon - photos

## Altair

1999 Chevrolet Nomad concept station wagon.






Previously:

1966 Ford Mustang station wagon prototype - photo
1994 Aston Martin Virage Lagonda 5 wagon - photos
1965 Ferrari 330 GT Vignale station wagon - photos
1971 Lotus Elan wagon - photos
Volkswagen Beetle wagon - photo

----------

nova_robotics (Jan 6, 2023),

ranald (Jan 10, 2023)

----------


## nova_robotics

What's with the side mirror antennae?

----------

schuylergrace (Jan 6, 2023)

----------

